# Contraception in Dubai/Sharjah



## ally208 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello,

I am 2 months new to the UAE, and having some trouble finding my birth control pill (ortho Tri Cyclen Lo). I understand that the contraceptive is not sold here, and for the past month I have been using the medical equivalent which is Cilest. Unfortunately, Cilest has now been taken off the shelf in a recall, and I'm left with no pills for next week. i understand the best option would be to see a doctor - however being so new to the country, i don't have this relationship established as yet. Anyone in a similar situation? Is there another substitute?

Thanks.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I have been using Marvelon (only 15dhs a pack) for 3 years and I have had absolutely NO issues, and I always buy 3-4 at a time. I don't know at all how it fares against the brands you've listed, but I have remembered searching it on the internet and it got some good reviews. However, I have never had any strange reactions to the pill as I know some women may have, so if you are really concerned, then it could be best to consult your doctor.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Forgot to add, if you are concerned about speaking to your doctor, just tell them you need it to regulate your cycle/acne/etc.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Did they say when cilest would be available again please?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The one thing I have learned in the many years I have been living here is never to buy just one of anything I really like/want/need or similar. Stock up, stock up and stock up again ladies. Not just for the pill either


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

I too am using marvelon after finding that my old one, microgynon was banned here. Can't fault it.


----------



## ally208 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jinx said:


> Forgot to add, if you are concerned about speaking to your doctor, just tell them you need it to regulate your cycle/acne/etc.


Thanks for your prompt reply!! Very much appreciated


----------



## ally208 (Oct 27, 2013)

GumGardner said:


> Did they say when cilest would be available again please?


Every pharmacy I went to had already taken it off the shelf. After A Google search it seems the company recalled all packets manufactured in and after 2011. BTW it was not a consumer level recall ..so nothing to worry about. Not sure when/if it will be back.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Contraceptive isn't sold here? er the shelves in all pharmacies are stocked with contraceptive pills.

Best advice? Go to a doctor, see what they recommend and go from there. NEVER just take any old pill, as it might not be right for you.

You might want to consider the Depo injection as an alternative - just one jab every 3 months, makes life so much easier.


----------

